# pure-ftp

## Pamino

Hi, 

ein bekannter hat einen ftp server aufgesetzt, um den dateinaustausch untereinander leichter zu gestalten. Jetzt bin ich es aber auch müde alles auf den lycos webspace zu laden, also habe ich ebenfalls emerge pure-ftpd gemacht. Angeblich braucht man nur in /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd IS_CONFIGURED auf "Yes" zu stellen und den server nat. zu starten. Wenn ich aber etwas laden möchte ( wget ftp://user:passwort@ip/datei) dann kommt immer connection refused. Port 21 ist freigegebn und die datei befindet sich im home verzeichnis des users.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## untiefe

Hi!

In '/etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd' you should also set the the SERVER variable and have a look at MISC_OTHER too. If it doesn't work then, try to connect with a ftp program that tells you what it does exactly (verbose mode). Post the Output here, if you don't know what it can be...

... Mist, ich bin es einfach zu sehr gewohnt im gentoo forum in englisch zu schreiben  :Wink:  Ich hoffe Du verstehst es trotzdem - sonst schreibe ich es auch nochmal auf Deutsch.

----------

## Pamino

Also gftp sagt das was auch mozilla und wget sagen:

Looking up samuels.no-ip.com

Trying pD9EB5FC6.dip.t-dialin.net:21

Cannot connect to pD9EB5FC6.dip.t-dialin.net: Connection refused

Und wenn ich manuell die ip eingebe passiert das selbe. Was muss ich denn bei SERVER hinschreiben? Die ip im netzwerk oder die im netz?

----------

## oma

Hast du/er einen DSL Router? Ist Port 21 dort auch auf den Zielrechner gelinkt? Hat der Router eine Firewall?

----------

## Pamino

Ja, ja, ja, nein   :Very Happy:  Muss ich die router ip angeben? Kann ich irgendwie überprüfen ob port 21 frei ist? Laut router ist er offen.

----------

## untiefe

Du kannst versuchen Dich per telnet auf port 21 einzuloggen. Wenn das geht, ist der Port auf jedenfall offen...

```
220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
```

etc sollte dann kommen

----------

## toskala

ja du musst schon auf die offiziell erreichbare ip connecten.

wenn der n router hat:

router -> portforwarding -> workstation

und auf die ip vom router willst du dann connecten.

----------

## Pamino

ok, ich hab jetzt samuels.no-ip.com angegeben für server. Ich hab alles überprüft, aber die verbindung wird immer "refused"   :Embarassed: 

@untiefe: Wie geht denn das?

----------

## untiefe

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> @untiefe: Wie geht denn das?

 

Erst musst Du einen telnet-client emergen, z.B.:

```
emerge -av netkit-telnetd
```

und dann kannst Du Dich mit

```
telnet rechnername 21
```

einloggen.

(Raus kommst Du übrigens mit: STRG-ALT-GR-9 und dann 'quit'  :Wink:  )

Telnet ist of sehr praktisch um Netzwerkproblemen auf die Spur zu kommen...

Du kannst es auch erst auf dem FTP rechner selbst testen (aber localhost mag er bei mir nicht, es muss schon der Rechnername sein: 

```
echo $HOSTNAME
```

----------

## Pamino

Ok, ich hab das telnet ermergt, aber wenn ich telnet Pinguin 21 eingebe (Pinguin stimmt, es wird ja auch von echo $HOSTNAME angezeigz), dann kommt:

Pinguin: Unknown host

----------

## untiefe

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Ok, ich hab das telnet ermergt, aber wenn ich telnet Pinguin 21 eingebe (Pinguin stimmt, es wird ja auch von echo $HOSTNAME angezeigz), dann kommt:
> 
> Pinguin: Unknown host

 

Dann solltest Du Dich wohl erstmal um überhaupt eine Netzwerkverbindung zum Pinguin kümmern. D.h. stimmt Deine route und das gateway und den DNS(!) und was man sonst noch so braucht (oder läuft es automatisiert per dhcp?)...

```
ping Pinguin
```

 muss funktionieren und dann können wir uns weiter um pure-ftpd kümmern...

----------

## Pamino

pingen kann ich Pinguin auch nciht. Ich lass alles über dhcp laufen, weil ich an der manuellen konfiguration gescheitert bin.... Aber was mich noch verwundert ist, dass in den Konsolen This is Pinguin.unknown_domain (Linux bla) angezeigt wird. Eigendlich habe ich den dnsdomainnamen homenetwork.  (domainname ist auch im runlevel default)

----------

## untiefe

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> pingen kann ich Pinguin auch nciht. Ich lass alles über dhcp laufen, weil ich an der manuellen konfiguration gescheitert bin.... Aber was mich noch verwundert ist, dass in den Konsolen This is Pinguin.unknown_domain (Linux bla) angezeigt wird. Eigendlich habe ich den dnsdomainnamen homenetwork.  (domainname ist auch im runlevel default)

 

Das ist noch etwas ganz anderes... Die Antwort findest Du hier oder hier.

Bitte check erst komplett Deine Netzwerkinstallation...

----------

## Pamino

Jetzt kann ich mich pingen. Ich hab einfach in /etc/hosts nach localhost noch Pinguin geschrieben:

PING Pinguin (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from Pinguin (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.030 ms

--- Pinguin Ping statistics ---

1 Package transmitted, 1 received, 0% packaget loss, time 7998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.006/0.011/0.030/0.007 ms

Edit: Telnet sagt jetzt connection refused...

----------

## Deever

Ähh, Pamino? Fühl dich nicht beleidigt, aber du willst lieber keinen ftpd öffentlich anbieten, auch wenns pureftp ist. Ausser für anonymous Datentransfers ist FTP völlig veraltet. Meine Meinung:

Deinstallier PureFTPd

Deinstallier telnet

Installier openssh

Installier netcat

Installier auf allfälligen Windous Büchsen WinSCP

Zuallererst solltest du dir aber gewisse Netzwerk-Grundlagen aneignen, sonst wirst du nicht wirklich Freude haben.

Gruß && HTH!

/dev

----------

## Pamino

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ähh, Pamino? Fühl dich nicht beleidigt, aber du willst lieber keinen ftpd öffentlich anbieten, auch wenns pureftp ist. Ausser für anonymous Datentransfers ist FTP völlig veraltet. Meine Meinung:
> 
> Deinstallier PureFTPd
> 
> Deinstallier telnet
> ...

   :Very Happy:  Ich wills nicht öffentlich betreiben, ich will nur das nur bestimmte Personen (max 4) von mir aus ihrem hier angelegten ordner saugen dürfen  :Very Happy:  Und was bringt denn deine Liste? Musst du mir schon sagen, ich hab doch keine Netzgrundlagen   :Rolling Eyes:  *gg*

----------

## sirro

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Ich wills nicht öffentlich betreiben, ich will nur das nur bestimmte Personen (max 4) von mir aus ihrem hier angelegten ordner saugen dürfen

 

Allerdings steht der Server frei im Internet und ist über Portscan-Läufe zu finden...

Also ist es schon recht öffentlich  :Wink: 

Wenn es unbedingt FTP sein soll, würde ich auf ein anständig konfiguriertes vsftp zurückgreifen.

Allerdings muss es das zum Datenaustausch nicht sein.

Ich persönlich nutze SCP zum Datenaustausch (>99% der Fälle) und nur ganz selten einen FTP-Server (entsprechend <1%). Und beide starte ich ausschließlich wenn ein Bekannter drauf zugreifen will/soll.

----------

## oma

@sirro: Voll Deiner Meinung!  :Smile: 

@Pamino: WinSCP auf den Windowsbüchsen installieren (ist sowas wie "Norton Commander" links deiner-rechts der entfernte, freeware) uns openssh auf dem Gentoo.

Das entbindet dich aber nicht von der Pflicht den ssh Port am Router auf den Linuxserver weiter zu leiten!

----------

## Pamino

 *oma wrote:*   

> @sirro: Voll Deiner Meinung! 
> 
> @Pamino: WinSCP auf den Windowsbüchsen installieren (ist sowas wie "Norton Commander" links deiner-rechts der entfernte, freeware) uns openssh auf dem Gentoo.
> 
> Das entbindet dich aber nicht von der Pflicht den ssh Port am Router auf den Linuxserver weiter zu leiten!

 Ok. Dann bin ich wohl nicht in der Lage ftp einzurichten. Dann eben anders: 

Ich möchte die Möglichkeit haben, in ein freigegebenen Ordner daten zu verschieben, von denen dann eine Person mit bestimmten usernamen und passwort zugreifen kann, ohne großartig tools installieren zu müssen. Natürlich mit Rechteverwaltung  :Very Happy: 

Zu den Ports: ssh benutze ich seit geraumer Zeit im Netzwerk und das funktioniert wunderbar, also kann ja meine "Port-Umleitung" nicht ganz so schlimm sein oder?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pamino

Es hat sich erledigt. Pure-ftpd geht. Also der Fehler war *hüstel* *auf den Boden verlegen schau*   :Rolling Eyes:  , dass ich vergessen hab den ftp server zu starten. Bitte nich haun   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deever

Naja, /dev/kristallkugel sagt trotzdem, dass du lieber SSH nehmen willst!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

